# Snowboard Addiction - Video Instruction



## N8dahwg

Wasup everyone? My name is Nate Slemp and I'm a rep for a company called Snowboard Addiction. They're a relatively new company that specializes in quality snowboard instruction. They are the best of the best as far as teaching people how to tear it up. I made a little promo video for them and thought you guys might be interested. 

As appreciation of letting me post on your forum I'm giving everyone a discount as well. Use: SBA10 to get a 10% discount from their site if you do decide to check out their product.

Anyways here is the link to the vid: 

YouTube - Snowboard Addiction Video Review - My Thoughts On This Company

They also have several free videos on youtube so be sure to look for them! Just type snowboard addiction and you'll find them.
If you have any questions I'd be more than happy to answer them at [email protected]
Enjoy and keep up the good shredding! 
N8


----------



## Grizz

N8dahwg said:


> They are the best of the best as far as teaching people how to tear it up.


So how do you prove a statement like that? Let's see some documentation.


----------



## N8dahwg

Grizz said:


> So how do you prove a statement like that? Let's see some documentation.


The DVDs speak for themselves. I don't have to speak on their behalf, I just choose to


----------



## Biornus

N8dahwg said:


> The DVDs speak for themselves. I don't have to speak on their behalf, I just choose to



I thought you were a rep?


----------



## Grizz

N8dahwg said:


> The DVDs speak for themselves. I don't have to speak on their behalf, I just *get paid* to


Fixed it for you.

I thought I recognized Chris H. He's a good man, guy's got serious skills. If the rest of the Video series is up to his level, I'd see value in them.


----------



## N8dahwg

I'm a Virginia Tech student. I was given these dvd's for free because I said I would let my snowboard club at tech know what I thought of these dvds (a club of about 300 students). For my presentation I decided it would be easier to throw a video together to show them, so thats what I did. I then decided to throw it on youtube. So I do represent this company, but I'm not paid a salary, and these statements in my video are just my opinion. If you don't like my opinion then I apologize. But don't relate the quality of this instruction to me personally because they're completely different things.

I'd prefer to keep questions on this forum focused on the subject at matter: these dvds. If you have a question about them then please ask, if you have a question about me then please don't.

Thanks


----------



## Grizz

N8dahwg said:


> I'd prefer to keep questions on this forum focused on the subject at matter: these dvds. If you have a question about them then please ask, if you have a question about me then please don't.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry if my response was a bit strong. From your initial post it sounded like a paid employee shilling a product.

The DVDs look well done. The content looks good with strong riders and at least one great coach. The filming and diagrams look good.

Here's a question about the DVDs, it looks like they feature AASI and CSIA coaches and methodology, are there other systems represented?


----------



## kysnowboarder

N8dahwg said:


> I'd prefer to keep questions on this forum focused on the subject at matter: these dvds. If you have a question about them then please ask, if you have a question about me then please don't.
> 
> Thanks


Fair enough. I noticed on the website they mention an intro to jumping section, but yet when I look at the descriptions of each of the videos it doesn't (jump vol1 and jump vol2) they only talk about 180's 360's etc, no mention of intro to jumping. Which video includes the intro to jumping? Is it the basic riding video?


----------



## ChubbyGuy

kysnowboarder said:


> Fair enough. I noticed on the website they mention an intro to jumping section, but yet when I look at the descriptions of each of the videos it doesn't (jump vol1 and jump vol2) they only talk about 180's 360's etc, no mention of intro to jumping. Which video includes the intro to jumping? Is it the basic riding video?


I actually bought the dvds, and the Intro to jumping is actually on jumping vol 2. It covers all the basics of jumping. Just to add, i think these videos are well done and in depth, you just have to remember to think about it on the mountain. Great place to start for those looking to get a little more into it but not exactly go all out on private lessons


----------



## N8dahwg

@ snowolf
Hey! Glad you put good use to these videos . They really are pretty sweet and I feel you completely on being a visual learner. Personal coaching is probably the best thing, but these dvd's are a close second. Combine the two and I can imagine some really good results!

@Grizz
Hey my bad man. I should have specified a little better. I just want to make sure everyone knows I'm not just saying this for a paycheck. This stuff is really good.
On a side note I would absolutely love to work for these guys (if they happen to see this) haha. They put out good work and seem to have a fun time doing what they do best.
The main guy in the video (Nev Lepwood) is CASI lvl 1,2,3 certified, a CSF freestyle coach, and a CASI course evaluator. I'm not very well versed on what all this means to be honest. I can say this from watching the dvds though. They mention several times throughout the course of the dvds that the learning method is based directly on teachings at burton snowboard academy. I'd say it's a decent mix of other resources too but I feel like that's where the majority of this program is based off of.

@kysnowboarder
The intro to jumping is all very very well covered in the 1st jumping dvd. There is a section that takes you through lots of things before you even do rotations. It's mainly to get you comfortable in the air before you go flinging yourself all over the place in my opinion.

Again any more questions please feel free to ask!


----------



## N8dahwg

Also on a side note: In the promo video I do show a lot of tricks, but I cut a lot out because I ran out of dialogue and I didn't want things to get too boring for my presentation. So that isn't ALL that you learn, just some clips to give you an idea.


----------



## kysnowboarder

N8dahwg said:


> @kysnowboarder
> The intro to jumping is all very very well covered in the 1st jumping dvd. There is a section that takes you through lots of things before you even do rotations. It's mainly to get you comfortable in the air before you go flinging yourself all over the place in my opinion.
> 
> Again any more questions please feel free to ask!


Cool. I have a buddy that decided to pick up snowboarding and decided one day to jump before he really new what he was doing on the board...er with broken leg and then a retreat back to skis was the end result. I understand even doing it the right way there are risk, but I at least want to understand the right way for jumping before I try. Actually sent an email to snowboard addiction as well, I am seriously considering buying the set, I wouldn't mind learning the boxes as well...


----------



## N8dahwg

kysnowboarder said:


> Cool. I have a buddy that decided to pick up snowboarding and decided one day to jump before he really new what he was doing on the board...er with broken leg and then a retreat back to skis was the end result. I understand even doing it the right way there are risk, but I at least want to understand the right way for jumping before I try. Actually sent an email to snowboard addiction as well, I am seriously considering buying the set, I wouldn't mind learning the boxes as well...


Hey that's exactly why I was so interested in these vids! I don't like getting in over my head without knowing what I'm doing first and that is the biggest reason it was helpful to me. If you're comfortable enough riding down slopes then do check out the freestyle boxset as it is the cheapest way to get all the material. If you're still kind of uncomfortable on a board, get the learn 2 ride video first. Use that dvd to get comfortable first before you dump 55 (- a 10% discount) on these vids, and so you KNOW you're getting you're money's worth and not just jumping into something. Always remember though, never do something on a board you aren't comfortable with. But figure out what it takes to get comfortable.

Best of luck man and I hope this helps!


----------



## PeterNOR

*cool !*



N8dahwg said:


> Wasup everyone? My name is Nate Slemp and I'm a rep for a company called Snowboard Addiction. They're a relatively new company that specializes in quality snowboard instruction. They are the best of the best as far as teaching people how to tear it up. I made a little promo video for them and thought you guys might be interested.
> 
> As appreciation of letting me post on your forum I'm giving everyone a discount as well. Use: SBA10 to get a 10% discount from their site if you do decide to check out their product.
> 
> Anyways here is the link to the vid:
> 
> YouTube - Snowboard Addiction Video Review - My Thoughts On This Company
> 
> They also have several free videos on youtube so be sure to look for them! Just type snowboard addiction and you'll find them.
> 
> If you have any questions I'd be more than happy to answer them at [email protected]
> Enjoy and keep up the good shredding!
> N8



LOL ! watched some videos just before i started to read this post


----------



## N8dahwg

Nice! You like em?


----------



## snajper69

N8dahwg said:


> Nice! You like em?


I am pretty much new to snowboarding, this is my third season, and to be honest first didn't even counted as I went only twice . Second I been going almost every week for a total of 10 days so I am very much beginner, this year my goal is to ride more and even though towards the end of last season I felt comfortable I still went ahead and got the Learn2ride video few weeks ago and man I wish I would have something like that when I started, what a good explanation, and so many exercises. To be honest I would recommend these guys to all new snowboarders even before they get any gear . Well explained and awesome quality I will take it with me on the hill once the snow gets hear . :thumbsup:


----------



## pontiuspylate

I have been a life long skier until last year when I switched over to check out this whole snowboarding thing. At the time I had no clue how to snowboard and none of my friends did either. So I got on youtube and watched the very badly produced instructional video's that seems like almost every knob wannabe snowboard instructor produces. I got enough information from those to where I wouldn't kill myself the first time on the hill.

I have to say I picked up snowboarding REALLY fast and after about a month on the hill I was jumping, hitting 180's and doing basic tricks in the park like 50-50's. So I went back to youtube to try and find more info on doing tricks and what I found was very disappointing until I stumbeled accross the Snowboard Addiction videos. I bought the Freestyle DVD box set. WOW!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

By the end of last season I was stomping 360's, buttering all over the mountain, and was able to do nose/tail boardslides. Tricks that I know I would have busted my ass MANY times on if it had not been for the DVD's!

A part of buying the DVD set I also got a free 1 year subscription to the members area of their website where I was able to download the "Learn to Ride" video. Damn do I wish I had that video when I first started!! Would have saved me a ton of time searching youtube. 

So now I have 100% converted over to snowboarding and will never ski again.  My only regret is that I didn't switch over sooner. I have had more fun snowboarding in one season then 20 seasons of skiing.

As for the Snowboarding Addiction videos... I VERY highly recommend them to anybody just starting off snowboarding with the "Learn to Ride" video. All the way to the intermediate guys looking to really step up your game with jumps and park features. As for the advanced/pro riders, these videos might be fun for you to watch and you might take away a tip or two to tighten up your back 9. But as far as learning something new its doubtfull. They dont teach how to do a frontside 1260 double cork or anything like that. 

So for the 99% of us that are not Travis Rice caliber and still trying to get our 3's and 5's on lock, these videos were meant for us!


----------



## N8dahwg

Glad I'm not the only one who had such good things to say!


----------



## Donutz

I'm very likely going to buy at least one download set. If it sucks though, I'll be loud and obnoxious about it


----------



## N8dahwg

Donutz said:


> I'm very likely going to buy at least one download set. If it sucks though, I'll be loud and obnoxious about it


Haha do what you gotta do but you won't be disappointed. Keep me posted though cause I'd like to know what ou think of them


----------



## yrew

download speed is slow....but thats exactly how I ride so this looks like a perfect match


----------



## kysnowboarder

downloaded the beginner lessons (I don't really consider my self a beginner but I know I don't totally have it down so) I order the freestyle dvds.. maybe am a sucker maybe by seasons end I will be blazing down the slopes like never before.


----------



## Biornus

Just bought the boxset digital download, hope it's good.

One thing I am unhappy about though, that the download is limited to 48 hours.

Looking forward to watching it though!


----------



## masoupistoocold

I signed up to their email alert but didn't buy straight away. After about 3 days they offered me a 20% discount... Just saying. I think the videos are great can't wait for them to bring out some more (fingers crossed for some half pipe stuff).


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

N8dahwg, I bought these based on your video and recommendation. Don't forget, I know where you post


----------



## Donutz

What he said!

Actually, just the teasers were enough...


----------



## N8dahwg

Awesome! Well I'm glad you bought them, but what do you guys think!?!? I'm dying for some feedback here you're leavin me hangin


----------



## N8dahwg

masoupistoocold said:


> I signed up to their email alert but didn't buy straight away. After about 3 days they offered me a 20% discount... Just saying. I think the videos are great can't wait for them to bring out some more (fingers crossed for some half pipe stuff).


YES! I really hope they come out with some half pipe stuff. They are only a year old, and they've been pumping out solid video since their beginning, so it wouldn't surprise me if that was in the new future. Especially with the subscription program they have!


----------



## pontiuspylate

You can also check out some of their FREE lessons on their Youtube page.

Click Here


----------



## pontiuspylate

Snowolf said:


> To whom are you referring here and which videos?


Snowolf, That comment was not directed at you. I've seen your videos and your's are actually better then most. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:

It was directed at the kids that have been boarding for about 3 days and all of a sudden decide they are snowboard instructors. They go out on the hill with a POS camera and record their failed attempt of teaching something. From the video production to the sound to the ways its shot to the things that come out of their mouth... Low quality all the way around! :thumbsdown:

Just do a youtube search and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## PeterNOR

N8dahwg said:


> Nice! You like em?


Ye man , it was worth it ! Tried snowboarding for first time last year. A mate of me and I made a big jump outside my house in a 45% hill and i did all the spins from 180 to 1080 because of you movie's !

- So to you TY !


----------



## N8dahwg

Nice!!!! Glad you liked em


----------



## N8dahwg

wait, all the way to 1080s wtf? lol


----------



## Donutz

I've gone through the Buttery Stuff vids. The first one is first-rate. Lots of info, lots of close-ups of the actual techniques, lots of explanation. The second one feels kind of rushed. Not enough slow-mo close-ins of the tricks IMO. Because the tricks are more complex (especially the MFM!) they need more coverage. Still good enough to learn from, though. I'm not sorry I spent the money.

Now, to jibbing...


----------



## Deviant

PeterNOR said:


> Ye man , it was worth it ! Tried snowboarding for first time last year. A mate of me and I made a big jump outside my house in a 45% hill and i did all the spins from 180 to 1080 because of you movie's !
> 
> - So to you TY !


You're doing 1080's your 2nd year...?


----------



## Method

Biornus said:


> Just bought the boxset digital download, hope it's good.
> 
> One thing I am unhappy about though, that the download is limited to 48 hours.
> 
> Looking forward to watching it though!




yea I was worried about that as well when i first bought the downloaded freestyle set. I was thinking hmm what if I end up needing to reformat my computer I'll lose the videos, sure enough the nightmare came true. but after shooting them an email they reopened the downloads for me so I could get the videos again.


As for the videos, theirs a whole other thread that was already started on the Snowboard addiction dvds, they're totally worth it and by far the most informative ones I've ever seen.




pontiuspylate said:


> Snowolf, That comment was not directed at you. I've seen your videos and your's are actually better then most. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:



QFT, His introduction to jumps is a good informative one, and funny because of all the people in the background lol. One dude doing a commando roll, the other dude is stuck and is timid to move because he sees the camera.. lol


----------



## PeterNOR

Deviant said:


> You're doing 1080's your 2nd year...?


ye , but i did stand almost every day in a hill on our farm. But it took some time to get the 1080... Lot of tries.


----------



## Grizz

F'n talent.


----------



## kysnowboarder

I have watched the beginner video and feel like I learned a lot of info from it, especially on exercises I can do at home to get ready for the up coming season. Seems like the stuff could really help. So far so good, I am awaiting anxiously awaiting the arrival of the box set and snow making weather to hit the ohio valley...


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

I'm dying to add input.. alas i'll have to wait till the season starts




N8dahwg said:


> Awesome! Well I'm glad you bought them, but what do you guys think!?!? I'm dying for some feedback here you're leavin me hangin


----------



## Deviant

PeterNOR said:


> Ye man , it was worth it ! Tried snowboarding for first time last year. A mate of me and I made a big jump outside my house in a 45% hill and i did all the spins from 180 to 1080 because of you movie's !
> 
> - So to you TY !





PeterNOR said:


> ye , but i did stand almost every day in a hill on our farm. But it took some time to get the 1080... Lot of tries.


You're talking in-the-air, 3 full rotation 1080's your 2nd year snowboarding. Sorry but I'm calling bullshit on this, pics/video or it didn't happen.


----------



## john doe

I could believe it. Some people just know how to spin. Doesn't mean they have any style or can do it over a large jump. They are just able to get the spin around in the most crud fashion. Realy, once you have a 540 the rest is just hucking it harder.


----------



## Qball

Deviant said:


> You're talking in-the-air, 3 full rotation 1080's your 2nd year snowboarding. Sorry but I'm calling bullshit on this, pics/video or it didn't happen.


I think he's talking about the "1080 helicopter arm flail to face plant".


----------



## snajper69

Snowolf said:


> To whom are you referring here and which videos? Granted, I am no video editing engineer and work with a budget of exactly $0.00, but I hardly think "knob wannabe instructor" is fair..:dunno:


Actually my firest year learning was based on your videos and I watched them over and over and I progressed every day, I was happy to find it.


----------



## N8dahwg

Hey guys! Glad some of you all are finding these videos to be a good resource! To all that ordered keep me updated! I'll be happy to answer any personal questions I can @ my email ([email protected]) if I am a bit sluggish to get to these forums.


----------



## Donutz

I've gone through the jibbing and jumping vids now, and I'm pretty stoked to get up on the mountain and try some stuff. 'Course I was stoked before just because, but at least I'm consistent  .

One thing that bugs me about jumps from hips, and the vids really don't answer it: Jumping from a hip is problematic in that if you hit it too slow you land on the knuckle, and if you hit it too fast you land past the landing area. Both are bad. So how do you dial it the first time? Trial and error? that sounds painful.


----------



## N8dahwg

Donutz said:


> I've gone through the jibbing and jumping vids now, and I'm pretty stoked to get up on the mountain and try some stuff. 'Course I was stoked before just because, but at least I'm consistent  .
> 
> One thing that bugs me about jumps from hips, and the vids really don't answer it: Jumping from a hip is problematic in that if you hit it too slow you land on the knuckle, and if you hit it too fast you land past the landing area. Both are bad. So how do you dial it the first time? Trial and error? that sounds painful.


Always speed check jumps before you do something off of them. That is honestly something that is more of a feeling than anything but speed checking first is what I always do. The more you get used to jumping in general the easier it will be to conceptualize speed on a jump before you even do it. If youre still really uncomfortable look for others doing jumps and try to get an idea of how fast their going. 

Generally speaking when I speed check I try and make sure I don't go too slow. If anything a little fast is ok especially if there is a solid downslope to work with. I just try to avoid the knuckle at all costs.


----------



## Donutz

Snowolf said:


> ... overshot the landing breaking his wrist and collar bone.


Exactly the kind of crap I'm worried about. As I'm always saying, I'm not nearly as immortal as I used to be


----------



## slyder

So Snowolf and N8dahwg,
this is what I thought speed check was, correct me if I'm wrong and you all know I'm new.

I was told to:
Scout the feature
Watch other people using the feature
JUMP, do a straight air jump to get the feel for the jump before trying a grab or rotation trick

Does this sound right, especially the last part
-Slyder


----------



## N8dahwg

Snowolf said:


> Yep mate...that is good practice......:thumbsup:
> 
> Part of your "ride through" of a terrain park is obviously used to visually look at the features; paying close attention to the landing zones. Along with that, this gives you a feel for the snow conditions and how fast the snow is. It also is a great time to watch other riders and see the speeds they are carrying and where they are landing.


Yes  I also would add if youre still uncomfortable don't be afraid to ask the people that are successfully doing it. 9 times out of 10 they will probably give you good advice. Combine careful observation with friendly tips and you should get a great handle on how to adjust your speed.

I would also like to throw out there that wearing knee and wrist guards does wonders especially when you're in the learning phase. I would consider myself a good rider but I ALWAYS wear that, a helmet, and tailbone padding.


----------



## john doe

Other advice for a ride through is to look for flaws in the obsticles. Stuff like trenches in the knuckle of a landing or ditches in the run ups to jibs.


----------



## slyder

N8dahwg said:


> Yes  I would also like to throw out there that wearing knee and wrist guards does wonders especially when you're in the learning phase. I would consider myself a good rider but I ALWAYS wear that, a helmet, and tailbone padding.


I agree totally. My 180s aren't really 180's even though these are probably the simplest of the rotations. I'm getting there, but I wear, tailbone pads, wrist guards and helmet. Healing takes a long time the older you get. I don't want the down time if I can prevent it. Like I and many others said, I want to throw the tricks not make a fashion statement.

-Slyder


----------



## slyder

Snowolf said:


> Complex Maneuver = Simple Terrain
> 
> Complex Terrain = Simple Maneuver


I like that /\ great tip

-Slyder


----------



## Donutz

I bought the download version of the SA vids and put them on my ipod. One of the unexpected benefits (although I should have expected it) is that I can watch the vids over and over when I'm on transit or otherwise on my butt, and I'm pretty much starting to memorize them. By the time I hit the slopes I'll have the moves in muscle memory.


----------



## N8dahwg

Donutz said:


> I bought the download version of the SA vids and put them on my ipod. One of the unexpected benefits (although I should have expected it) is that I can watch the vids over and over when I'm on transit or otherwise on my butt, and I'm pretty much starting to memorize them. By the time I hit the slopes I'll have the moves in muscle memory.


Yes! That's something really cool about these DVDs. I do the same thing and love the fact that in between classes I can work on snowboarding, something I've never been able to do before. All in all though do you like the instruction?


----------



## Donutz

N8dahwg said:


> Yes! That's something really cool about these DVDs. I do the same thing and love the fact that in between classes I can work on snowboarding, something I've never been able to do before. All in all though do you like the instruction?


In the end, of all the vids, my only complaint was with the advanced buttering video, which as I said felt rushed. Could have used a couple more minutes of slo-mo closeups of some of thoese tricks.

The rest of it just has me stoked to get started.


----------



## slyder

I loaded mine to the iPod love it, watch them all the time too.
I just learned you land a front side 360 blind...I had no idea about that.

-Slyder


----------



## pontiuspylate

slyder said:


> I just learned you land a front side 360 blind...I had no idea about that.


Yep. And what is funny is I see people trying (and I stress "trying") to land them looking forward all the time. Both on the hill and on Youtube wanna be instructional videos. 

Now you know the proper technique! :thumbsup:


----------



## skip11

They just posted the new how to ride pow vid.


----------



## Donutz

skip11 said:


> They just posted the new how to ride pow vid.


And I just registered the subscription.


----------



## pontiuspylate

I know they are working on a "How to ride halfpipe" vid. I'm still waiting for that one to drop.


----------



## N8dahwg

pontiuspylate said:


> I know they are working on a "How to ride halfpipe" vid. I'm still waiting for that one to drop.


Oh man me too!! Can't wait for that one


----------



## montewrxmjm

these videos are great! I bought the downloadable version the other day and I'm already riding so much better. I recommend signing up for their mailing list bc every now and then they'll send you a coupon for 30% off which was one of the reasons I bought it. Got it for like $35, only like 2 hours or work, def worth it in my opinion if your just learning how to do freestyle


----------



## SAddiction

N8dahwg said:


> Oh man me too!! Can't wait for that one


Yep, we are currently working on a "How to ride Pipe" video. It'll be due out this season with plenty of time to put it to good use.

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys. Our goal is to make our customers happy and get everyone stoked on learning and landing new tricks.


----------



## GavinHope

Hey guys,

I haven't read the whole thread, so sorry if I've missed that other people have recommended a review... but, I've got the SA freestyle program and rate it highly. Before breaking my leg [not snowboarding ] the tips were helping me get nose grabs and front boards down. Impressed.

If you're interested, there's a link to my review of the program in the signature below... cheers, Gavin


----------



## Extremo

I bought SA vids last year to improve my jumping and I think they're by far the best freestyle instructional videos made. 

I also have Jumping with Jussi and Jibbing with Jeremy and pretty much all they say for every jump is "pop an ollie of the lip, turn your head and complete the 540"...so the whole damn time I was thinking I sucked at jumping because I couldn't ollie off the lip of a bigger jump and initiate the spin at the same time. As this video reveals that's the wrong way to do it and once I gave up on the ollie technique and started popping the right way everything came pretty easy. 

Sometimes not knowing how to do the little things can really hold you back and these vids cover everything.


----------



## rasmasyean

I think the difference between these videos and many of the others is that they assume you know nothing. 

The other videos are just people who have done it a long time and just instictively know how to move their bodies and assume you're going to move your 50 skeletal joints exactly the way they themselves do when you perform their trick. 

Nev Lapwood describes the movements as if you've never been on a snowboard and also includes some easy to understand physics so you will understand *WHY* it works. Therefore, when you watch the videos, they actually *"make sense"* and you will understand what you have to accomplish with your *OWN BODY* in the real physical environment. And with some proper emphasis on some important details, it drills it into your head that you have to be aware of certain _key pointers_ when you perform a trick. Nev also includes a lot of drills, which is important because it sometimes takes a while for muscle memory to establish even if you "know how it's supposed to be done". And you need to learn in incremental steps without killing yourself.

I actually would like it more if they included some more in depth physics and the "mechanics of a snowboard", etc. This would allow you to connect more with what's actually going on and figure out what mistakes you are making when it doesn't work right. It would also help you develop your own style by allowing you to use that knowledge to tweak or make new tricks. But I guess this would exclude some younger viewers and such and maybe bore ppl.


----------



## rasmasyean

slyder said:


> I loaded mine to the iPod love it, watch them all the time too.
> I just learned you land a front side 360 blind...I had no idea about that.
> 
> -Slyder


I actually figured out "blind backside landings" myself. But it took a long time and lots of crashes because I always tried to land them non-blind. I thought you were supposed to look at the ground because I read that you should spot your landing by looking between your bindings. Even when I was able to land OK blind, I would still try to get myself to not do that because I thought it was wrong because I'm not looking where I'm going. But after I saw the video...it told me that it was OK to do! Woot!


----------



## rasmasyean

Snowolf said:


> Yep mate...that is good practice......:thumbsup:
> 
> Part of your "ride through" of a terrain park is obviously used to visually look at the features; paying close attention to the landing zones. Along with that, this gives you a feel for the snow conditions and how fast the snow is. It also is a great time to watch other riders and see the speeds they are carrying and where they are landing.


Also, on many park jumps, the boosting ramp is like in the middle of the "hump", so you can ride the hump along side the ramp on either side to get a feel for the approach, look at the ramp from either side, and get a feel for the landing.


----------



## SAddiction

Guys, 
The Team over here at Snowboard Addiction cannot thank you enough for the postive feedback and love being thrown at our DVDs. This is exactly what we strive for: to help other riders become better riders.

Cheers!


----------



## coffeenirvana

Ordered two of the videos this past Monday and cannot wait until they arrive. Headed to Sun River next Wednesday so hopefully they will arrive by then.
I got the Jumping Video Vol. 2 for myself and hope to continue to get some of the basics down. Love the steep stuff and black diamonds all day long but scared shitless when it comes to hitting any decent size jump in the park. Also purchased the Learning to Ride snowboard for my wife who has taken lessons and can ride the greens but still shy about picking up any speed or going on toes.

Will definitely give some feedback later.


----------



## SAddiction

Awesome Coffee! Good luck with the trip!


----------



## justdust

Did you fix your site certificate yet? Went to buy the DVDs last week and Firefox did not trust it....so no sale.


----------



## slyder

*Boxes & Rails???*

I sent SA a pm but thought I would also post here.

I'm looking to keep up with my kids in the park. 
Does SA have video's on boxes and rails??? Is this part of the freestyle set???

-Slyder


----------



## rasmasyean

justdust said:


> Did you fix your site certificate yet? Went to buy the DVDs last week and Firefox did not trust it....so no sale.


Try Internet Explorer. It usually works in most sites because it's the standard that most ecommerce test to because so many more ppl used it globally. It's said to be a bit "slower" by some ppl but if you have an up to date computers, it's not really noticable.


----------



## phile00

SAddiction said:


> Yep, we are currently working on a "How to ride Pipe" video. It'll be due out this season with plenty of time to put it to good use.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive feedback guys. Our goal is to make our customers happy and get everyone stoked on learning and landing new tricks.


Btw, is that you Nev? I was supposed to go to your camp in new Zealand last summer but I had shin splints and was still having difficulty with my broken shoulder. I'm hoping I can make it this summer though.


----------



## HouseMuzik

I'll have to check out these vids when i have the money together.. seems like its getting positive reviews


----------



## GavinHope

slyder said:


> I sent SA a pm but thought I would also post here.
> 
> I'm looking to keep up with my kids in the park.
> Does SA have video's on boxes and rails??? Is this part of the freestyle set???
> 
> -Slyder


Hey Slyder,

yeah the freestyle program has stuff for boxes and rails. In my opinion, their instruction for using boxes is one of the best parts. Well presented, and they break down 'counter-rotation', which helps a lot (if you're just starting out with boxes and rails).

Gav


----------



## Zee

Sounds like these would be good for my kids... do they still have the discount code for board members?


----------



## N8dahwg

Zee said:


> Sounds like these would be good for my kids... do they still have the discount code for board members?


SBA10 is the code I used


----------



## snowjeeper

just ordered up the learn to ride for my wife as a stocking stuffer. I'm going to be a clever bastid and put it on a USB for her.  Thanks for bringing this goodness to our attention mang.


----------



## SAddiction

We looked into this and found out it's a problem with Norton Anti-Virus virus definition being up-to-date. We've tested the site across numerous platforms.

Here's the google result page: 
Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for snowboardaddiction.com

AVG:
http://www.avgthreatlabs.com/sitereports/domain/?domain=snowboardaddiction.com&check=

and you can type Snowboard Addiction into the following pages to get a free scan:

VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner
Website Security Check - Unmask Parasites

Once your definitions are up to date, the warning will go away.



justdust said:


> Did you fix your site certificate yet? Went to buy the DVDs last week and Firefox did not trust it....so no sale.


----------



## justdust

Thanks for addressing this concern...SALE!!!


----------



## HouseMuzik

Bought em here too... watching em. starting with butters and jumps.. just dont know about jibbin.. rails scare me hah


----------



## rasmasyean

HouseMuzik said:


> Bought em here too... watching em. starting with butters and jumps.. just dont know about jibbin.. rails scare me hah


The manuals suggest that you get like "armor" when you try new things. He said he broke a lot of bones and stuff. It actually got me to get a full suit (except knee pads). LOL They should like endorse protection gear.

Anyone know of any good knee-shin combo pads? I didn't find any that look like it would fit with boots on. All I need are these and then I'm ready to hunt jedi after snowboarding.


----------



## slyder

how about slip in soccer shin gaurds. they are pretty thin but will still offer protection.
Usually around $10










I'm having a fear of boxes and rails, mostly because the approach ramps around here are very icey and rutted up. Usually throws me off balance.

-Slyder


----------



## rasmasyean

slyder said:


> how about slip in soccer shin gaurds. they are pretty thin but will still offer protection.
> Usually around $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a fear of boxes and rails, mostly because the approach ramps around here are very icey and rutted up. Usually throws me off balance.
> 
> -Slyder


Thanks for the research. But I'm afraid of that chaffing uner my boot and stuff, especially when moving legs arround a lot. I was thinking of "modifying" some BMX ones by sawing and sewing. But so far, I haven't fell on my knees a lot...or they are so tough I didn't feel it.  But I figure now that I said so...the first time I go to a big rail, it's gonna happen!


----------



## SAddiction

justdust said:


> Thanks for addressing this concern...SALE!!!


No problem!


----------



## SAddiction

rasmasyean said:


> Thanks for the research. But I'm afraid of that chaffing uner my boot and stuff, especially when moving legs arround a lot. I was thinking of "modifying" some BMX ones by sawing and sewing. But so far, I haven't fell on my knees a lot...or they are so tough I didn't feel it.  But I figure now that I said so...the first time I go to a big rail, it's gonna happen!


Burton makes some good ones that are kneepads. That's what the SA team rocks

Basic Knee Pad | Burton Snowboards


----------



## rasmasyean

SAddiction said:


> Burton makes some good ones that are kneepads. That's what the SA team rocks
> 
> Basic Knee Pad | Burton Snowboards


What about shins? Also, I was looking for something harder. Like pastic.


----------



## rasmasyean

Holy crap! $600 










Asterisk Cell Knee Protection System - Pair from Backcountry.com


----------



## rasmasyean

Hey, does the Snowboard Addiction subscription include access to new PDF's and podcasts? For example, the buttering and powder are relatively new. Is there a manual and podcast set for those?


----------



## phile00

Speaking of padding, does anyone know if wrist guards actually work?


----------



## Zany

After buying their freestyle video set and watching over and over I went to the mountain for six day trip. B4 this trip i was doing rotated FS 180 and sloppy counter rotated BS180 ,FS tail rolls.. After six days on the snow, with just 2 (yes two) falls which hurts a little bit..I have on lock counter rotated fs 180, rotated and counter rotated FS and BS 180 , bs blunt 270 out , nose rolls , cab 180 (rotated , counter rotated) ,switch BS 180 (just counter rotated) FS 360 (doing it last day all day long on side hits without problem..) and some buttering combos like bs 1 to ss tail press cab 1 out , fs 1 to ss tail press cab 1 out. My overall riding also improved a lot after realizing a lot of things about riding and snowboarding physic which I learned from that vids.
So id like to thank SA crew for making such a great videos, I learned from them a lot. Made so much progression in few days like I didnt make for maybe 2 years?..

This vids are perfect for anybody who want progress without falls and as quickly as possible, highly recommend for everyone from beginners to experienced shreders.


----------



## Toecutter

N8dahwg said:


> I'd prefer to keep questions on this forum focused on the subject at matter: these dvds. If you have a question about them then please ask, if you have a question about me then please don't.


LOL! First time on an internet forum?


----------



## Donutz

Zany said:


> So id like to thank SA crew for making such a great videos, I learned from them a lot. Made so much progression in few days like I didnt make for maybe 2 years?..


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

And the longlasting afterglow of the best. trip. ever.


----------



## masoupistoocold

SA just released a riding pipe video. it's really great.


----------



## N8dahwg

Toecutter said:


> LOL! First time on an internet forum?


Not even close, but like I said, besides the fact that these videos helped me out a ton and I love them, there really isn't a reason to bring me up...
Again glad you all are having similar experiences


----------



## N8dahwg

phile00 said:


> Speaking of padding, does anyone know if wrist guards actually work?


And yes! They do! so much haha.

At the risk of sounding like a dork I will just go ahead and tell you that I wear butt and thigh pads, knee guards, elbow and wrist guards, and spinal protection every time i'm trying something new. (oh yeh and a helmet)
At first I felt like such a dork wearing all that crap but it's really saved me. Especially trying to throw much bigger moves with corks. 
Long story short I'd recommend wrist guards as well as everything else I just mentioned


----------



## Toecutter

N8dahwg said:


> Not even close, but like I said, besides the fact that these videos helped me out a ton and I love them, there really isn't a reason to bring me up...
> Again glad you all are having similar experiences


I meant, "Good luck telling people on an open forum what to say and what not to say." It's completely out of your control.


----------



## slyder

N8dahwg said:


> At the risk of sounding like a dork I will just go ahead and tell you that I wear butt and thigh pads, knee guards, elbow and wrist guards, and spinal protection every time i'm trying something new. (oh yeh and a helmet)
> At first I felt like such a dork wearing all that crap but it's really saved me. Especially trying to throw much bigger moves with corks.
> Long story short I'd recommend wrist guards as well as everything else I just mentioned


How do you like the back protector??? I'm not doing nearly what you do, but I have thought about it. I don't think I have hit where it would help but not sure. 
Since I want to learn boardslides on a rail I thought this would be a good piece of equipment. Especially if I go down back 1st on the rail.


----------



## SAddiction

masoupistoocold said:


> SA just released a riding pipe video. it's really great.


Yes, yes it is!


----------



## justdust

phile00 said:


> Speaking of padding, does anyone know if wrist guards actually work?


My wife broke her thumb at the base joint two weeks ago ...right where her wrist guard ends. I think I'd rather break my thumb than my wrist. I've fallen more times than my ego will allow me to recall :laugh:...always with wrist guards and helmet...no injuries. :thumbsup:


----------



## rasmasyean

justdust said:


> My wife broke her thumb at the base joint two weeks ago ...right where her wrist guard ends. I think I'd rather break my thumb than my wrist. I've fallen more times than my ego will allow me to recall :laugh:...always with wrist guards and helmet...no injuries. :thumbsup:


Fingers are a weakest point. I try to ride with fists closed when I can remeber.

We'll since we're having a dork competition, I'll have to contribute to the pad-off.

Besides, your standard helment...





































It's a pretty good idea I guess, and is reccomended by SA Nev Lapwood when "pushing the edge".


----------



## phile00

I have Level gloves with Wrist guard and I always wear a helmet (plus it keeps my head real warm). I don't care what anyone says. Even if wearing all that gear above, it's better than the alternative. Getting brain damage and breaking bones isn't "cool", ever. Although... I don't think any of that gear above would have helped my broken shoulder at the end of the season last year.

I was in the terrain park all day and got really tired and decided to try a really tweaked out method for my last run. I got too excited and I must have tried to do it before I left the lip. It's funny to say that now... I was so tired I hadn't even strapped in my toe cap on my back foot! Anyhow, I was sideways in the air and landed on my side and my arm popped out of the socket, and when it snapped back in, my humorous impacted with the socket and created an impact fracture.


----------



## bmoney

if you buy the set for download...if they come out with new vids do you get access to them free?


----------



## Donutz

bmoney said:


> if you buy the set for download...if they come out with new vids do you get access to them free?


Details on the site, but you get an option for 6 months free subscription if you buy the vids, and you can cancel the sub at the end of the six months if you don't think it's worth it. I personally will keep it.


----------



## SAddiction

rasmasyean said:


> Fingers are a weakest point. I try to ride with fists closed when I can remeber.
> 
> We'll since we're having a dork competition, I'll have to contribute to the pad-off.
> 
> Besides, your standard helment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty good idea I guess, and is reccomended by SA Nev Lapwood when "pushing the edge".


Ha ha ha! I think Batman wears the same amount of protection!



Donutz said:


> Details on the site, but you get an option for 6 months free subscription if you buy the vids, and you can cancel the sub at the end of the six months if you don't think it's worth it. I personally will keep it.


Yep, that's right Donutz! You can cancel at anytime during the 6 month trial period at absolutely no cost.


----------



## Donutz

SAddiction said:


> Ha ha ha! I think Batman wears the same amount of protection!


After Thursday, I think I'm going with Batman on this... :laugh: Boxes _hurt!_


----------



## Deus

rasmasyean said:


> Fingers are a weakest point. I try to ride with fists closed when I can remeber.
> 
> We'll since we're having a dork competition, I'll have to contribute to the pad-off.
> 
> Besides, your standard helment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty good idea I guess, and is reccomended by SA Nev Lapwood when "pushing the edge".


Actually I'm wearing exactly the same body armor (Fox Titan), a helmet, level super pipe pro gloves and dainese action shorts. So please call me Bruce during daytime, you know what I'm called at night


----------



## SAddiction

How do you guys find fredom of movement in all this gear?


----------



## Deus

SAddiction said:


> How do you guys find fredom of movement in all this gear?



Actually the armor doesn't hinder movement so much, I don't even feel it. Bu I don't hit the park, so I cannot say anything about that.


----------



## SAddiction

Deus said:


> Actually the armor doesn't hinder movement so much, I don't even feel it. Bu I don't hit the park, so I cannot say anything about that.


I think it would be a PITA in the park.


----------



## Deus

SAddiction said:


> I think it would be a PITA in the park.


Most probably it would be but it would be far bitching PITA if you've had a fall without it, don't you agree?


----------



## rasmasyean

Snowolf said:


> I think the PITA would be the heat stroke after your first run.....I would die with all of that on unless it was twenty below!


I remove the liner and just wear a shell. 

It's not too bad in regards to flexibility. After a while you don't really feel it on. It's not at all that restrictive, imo, but then again, I don't do any boned out method airs and stuff either.


----------

